# GUI Prozesse werden nicht ordentlich geschlossen!



## Dark Void (4. Jul 2012)

Hi Leute,
wenn ich das "X" (Schließen) bei meinen Java GUIs drücke, bleibt der Prozess trotzdem noch im Task Manager geöffnet, obwohl das Fenster verschwunden ist. Könnte mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich das fixen kann? Gibt es dafür einen Befehl wie "beende Prozess, wenn X gedrückt wird" oder Action Listener?

Danke!


----------



## timbeau (4. Jul 2012)

JFrame.setDefaultCloseOperation

wie immer....in der API

JFrame (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## Dark Void (4. Jul 2012)

Danke!

```
setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
```


----------

